# My Riviera Blue S3



## 1FASTS4.COM (Aug 25, 2003)

I ordered this car last July. 

It will be a nice simple build. A few Thanks to: Audi Newport Beach, Emmanuele Designs, Supreme Power, Vorsteiner, Rotiform, and Luna Shine/DP Tint to start.

I am sure you may have seen a few of these pics here before.

Arrived Jan 2015:



















All cleaned up after PDI:










After some window tinting, paint correction and full clear bra also Rotiform used her for a quick photo shoot:










Installed H&R sport springs and the ECS flush spacer kit:


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

That's amazing and gorgeous.

Unfortunately I live in NC, so if I had an Audi that color here, everyone would assume I'm a Tar Heels fan.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

stunning!!!!!


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Great color! Car looks gorgeous. I really like the wheels from the Rotiform photo.


----------



## Frosty_spl (Aug 4, 2003)

Perfect S3!

I live near the spectrum. If you see someone on a Ducati giving you a thumbs up, that's probably me. :thumbup:


----------



## Bob_W (Jun 22, 2012)

*that's a crazy color, but appropriate for NewPorsche Beach, I suppose ;-)*


----------



## markart (Dec 8, 2009)

*best looking S3....*

This is the nicest looking S3 I have seen. Period. Congrats.
I just got my Lapis blue MK7 Golf R but love your blue even more.


----------



## silvrevo (Mar 11, 2010)

Come on !!!

We all know that's 
Laguna secca!:laugh:


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

I love this color, and I keep finding myself back to this thread. However, something has been bothering me about it and I haven't been able to figure it our until now. The color does not show it's shine. It may as well be a flat shade. Strange, at least in pics.


----------



## Kingcone (Nov 1, 2006)

Car looks great, question on what you called "ECS Flush Kit"? Are those spacers to move wheels out to wheel wells? Can't find a kit on the website. What sizes dod you use? Would they work on an A3 TDI Premium with standard suspension? Also curious about the H&R springs as well?


----------



## chenw87 (Nov 5, 2014)

http://www.ecstuning.com/News/Audi_...rum&utm_content=JMarusic&utm_campaign=newpost


----------

